# 1989 Honda trx Foreman 350d



## 12Brute750

I bought this thing the other day for a steal of a deal (second owner with title tool kit and owners manual). At first I thought I was just going to flip it and pocket some cash but the more and more I look over this thing the more I want to keep it. Now I see everyone has the 300's and say they are tanks. How does this 350 compare and are they as good to snorkel an take it into the deep stuff.


----------



## Stimpy

Dad use to have one back in the day. His was a straight up beast!!!




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## 12Brute750

Yeah this thing is pretty solid. I grew up riding an old 125 Honda three wheeler and I couldn't kill that thing. 
It looks like my factory 12 brute rims and tires will fit it too. I'm gonna put them on and see how it looks. I'm kinda torn on snorkeling it tho because the plastics don't have a single crack in it.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Run em outside the plastics bud ...no cuttin


----------



## Polaris425

You should have titled the thread "So, I bought a tank..." lol

Nice find!


----------



## 12Brute750

^^ ha ha. It sounds like it wouldn't be far off from the truth.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

throw a gear reduction in it and ull have an animal. whoever had it kept dang good care of that sucka


----------



## Bruteforce10

CRAZYCRACKAZ71 said:


> throw a gear reduction in it and ull have an animal. whoever had it kept dang good care of that sucka


x2 One of my budddies has one on 31's with a GR and its a manimal


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

bruteforce10 said:


> x2 one of my budddies has one on 31's with a gr and its a manimal


ive seen dustys old one with 32.5 black mombas and make the look like nothing


----------



## Stimpy

I've never seen one modded, would be nice if someone has pics of one on 30's or bigger. Think the op needs some motivation!?




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## brutepower95

theres a guy on that "other" sight as some like to call it i was roaming around and found it one day highlifter is the sight


----------



## Bruteforce10

CRAZYCRACKAZ71 said:


> ive seen dustys old one with 32.5 black mombas and make the look like nothing


Thats not the one im talking about. Imma try and get some pics


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

We got a guy here James Clark his is on 31s and motor modded and can stand a wheelie in 2nd gear


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!


----------



## Bruteforce10

Speaking of the devil..... But anyways here is about the best motivation you can get.


----------



## 12Brute750

Bruteforce10 said:


> Speaking of the devil..... But anyways here is about the best motivation you can get.


Now that's what I'm talkin bout.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Haha. Jesse beat me there. If I could get the video that he took this weekend at Mulletville and post y'all would freak


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!


----------



## Bruteforce10

I have it but its very blurry


----------



## 12Brute750

Got the seat recovered and it turned out great. I just got the new brake shoes for it that I going to try and put on this week and a new k&n air filter. Then ill put all new fluids in it and then RIDE IT!!!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Looks great!!


----------



## 12Brute750

Maybe I should put some 32" black mambas o it like this. Haha


----------



## JPs300

CRAZYCRACKAZ71 said:


> throw a gear reduction in it and ull have an animal. whoever had it kept dang good care of that sucka


x4. 

One of the best, if not the best atv motor honda has ever built. - There are three different reductions available, ranging from 15ish % to 69%. 

I'm running that motor in my "300", wiseco hc piston, webb cam, ported head, and 35% reduction. No doubt it would absolutely _sling_ 30's, I had it on 27" vamps and could stop in stuff so thick you could barely walk through it, sit there a while then take off in 3rd gear...........*might* have been a tad tipsy when I figured that one out. 



James' bikes are definitely a beasts, he's actually putting a new version of that motor in a stretched 700 cat frame right now, with 4.0 diffs & 32" backs. - Gonna be a monster!

I'll get on him to join up here, or post more if he's already joined in the past.


----------



## mikenick937

Nasty!!! I like it!!


----------



## 12Brute750

Gave the old tank a lot of TLC today. I changed oil and front and rear diff oil. Put a new k&n air filter in it (the original filter was still in it and if you touched it it just turned to dust. Put new front and rear brakes on it and had to bleed the brake fluid forever until I started getting clean brake fluid from all the gunk in it. I did find that the muffler is rotting out on the bottom and it has a crack about 5 inches long. I'm going to see if a muffler shop can braze it up for me. Then finally gave it a bath. Now the big decision is what tires for it. Stock size is 24x9x11 and it looks like The biggest i can fit is 25s without cutting my plastic


----------



## 12Brute750

And I can't imagine having any lower gearing. This thing is geared super low. Top speed may be 30 in 5th. I'm sure I would speak differently if I had bigger tires though


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

12Brute750 said:


> Maybe I should put some 32" black mambas o it like this. Haha
> View attachment 13548
> View attachment 13549



That's dusty nuevilles old 350 d. Has a 54%gr in it and makes them mambas look like nothing. 


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Id get a 2" lift and run a lil size bigger


----------



## 12Brute750

Cal3bCart3r said:


> Id get a 2" lift and run a lil size bigger


Any ideas on where I can get a 2" lift?


----------



## BackwoodMudslanger

Hey buddy, I got a 86 350 fourtrax 4x4 with 30 inch mudlites. I have custom snorkels & paint, these bikes are troopers. I custom made a lift because they don't offer a lift for these bikes. Word of advice, you don't have to cut to fenders to put bigger tires


----------



## BackwoodMudslanger




----------



## 350dtank

Got an 86' 350d. Needing new tires for stock rims. Would 26x9.5x11 fit without any issues? Found a good deal on vamps


----------

